# Xmas Tree Hunting With Kommunist Kat



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

it is that time of the year to do the xmas tree thing. so we hook up the old wooden sliegh and headed out to find a tree. we took KOMMUNIST KAT because he had a blade and could plow the extra deep snow. it was a couple of hours of fun, lol.

thansk


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

when we are pulling the sleigh we only want to shave the snow enough so the sleighs don't hang up. here is us coming back on a bush trail and only shaveing some snow.

thansk


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Don't he look happy in the rumble seat.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

I do not see a safety belt on that child?

Down here it would be a $200 fine, and a call to child protective services.

ahhh freedom must be nice up there. 


Chris


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

yes the joys of the great white north, we even drag the kids around behind the cats too. even go up town for coffee too that way. as for happy we give them hot chocolate to cheer them up, LOL

thansk


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

well...i know where im moving to if winters don't improve around here!


----------



## loyboy (Dec 6, 2006)

i use to go up to God's Lake every year in june except the past two years. I love it up there. How cold is the average winter temps. It seemed like to me in June the days were prob 65 and nights prob 35. Fairenheight.


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

thansk guys, it has not been that cold for the last 2 winters, no -53C anymore, LOl
it has been -30C at night and warming up to -20C during the days. summer will be here soon and then back to the long days and excellent fishing.

sorry to hear you have not been up, come this year to the KINGDOM instead.

thansk


----------



## loyboy (Dec 6, 2006)

yeh we went up for the fishing. How far are you from there. Do you have good fishing close?


----------

